# Magnolia Goldens - User Cheriegf - Horrid Experience - Buyer Beware



## Didley1jt (Jul 8, 2015)

Said my peace. Nothing more to be gained by keeping this up. 

I agree I wasn't innocent in this exchange, but the reaction of the "breeder" was less than professional. 

Sorry if any of you missed the drama.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Look...I'm sympathetic to your situation, and I see why you're upset, but posting private correspondence like this is really inappropriate. I'm not defending the breeder here, and I don't know her at all, but posting somebody's private text messages to you, really just to give the person a public shaming? That seems inappropriate and maybe unethical to me. Again, not that the breeder did everything perfectly here, but posting private correspondence online with somebody's name is a pretty serious thing to do over some swearing. And you don't personally come out smelling like a rose here, but you've withheld your own identity while posting hers. 

I think you should reconsider your actions here and decide if they're really ethical before your ability to edit your post (i.e., remove some or all of this info) expires.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

tippykayak said:


> Look...I'm sympathetic to your situation, and I see why you're upset, but posting private correspondence like this is really inappropriate. I'm not defending the breeder here, and I don't know her at all, but posting somebody's private text messages to you, really just to give the person a public shaming? That seems inappropriate and maybe unethical to me. Again, not that the breeder did everything perfectly here, but posting private correspondence online with somebody's name is a pretty serious thing to do over some swearing. And you don't personally come out smelling like a rose here, but you've withheld your own identity while posting hers.
> 
> I think you should reconsider your actions here and decide if they're really ethical before your ability to edit your post (i.e., remove some or all of this info) expires.


Agreed. I had sympathy for OP in their other thread while understanding the position the breeder was in. This thread is inappropriate and should be closed.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

There has been other threads talking about buyers being blacklisted. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...der-puppy/372425-breeders-snap-judgments.html

Food for thought.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It's fine to post your opinion. Posting text messages is where the line gets crossed.


----------



## cheriegf (Jul 21, 2014)

Amazing how you deleted some of your texts, before you posted here. All you are doing is guaranteeing that NO reputable breeder will sell you a puppy! 
I have a lot of very happy puppy people that have bought more than 1 puppy from me, you are the one that decided to attack me over a pet puppy. I just simply said that you were being moved back one spot should not have garnered such a response from you.
One more thing for you to consider - LIBEL. Don't underestimate my ability to sue you! YOU GOT YOUR MONEY BACK, SO YOU NEED TO GO BACK UNDER THE ROCK YOU CAME FROM!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I too have sympathy for you , while also understanding the breeder's position. And without the texts, which are shocking to me, think the rest of the post is certainly within your rights to post. 
The reality is that show breeders are in it not for the $$ as much as for the ones we keep and we love to find a show home, someone else who will showcase our breeding program. We love our pet homes too- and most of us keep up with you for years past the dog's lifetime. You become family to us and we always love your dog because we remember his first breath. I think what went wrong at the outset was a pick was promised- most people don't sell first, second whatever picks- the 'last' pick has the same pedigree, same love and care that went into the first pick.


----------



## Didley1jt (Jul 8, 2015)

Said my peace. Nothing more to be gained by keeping this up.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Guys.... this isn't facebook. Once you post something on here and go over 24 hours (or whatever the time length is) - you can't take back or remove anything even if you're later on slapping yourself upside the head about it.


----------



## cheriegf (Jul 21, 2014)

I deleted all of the texts, because you are nothing to me! You were upset about a pick & I asked why, which you never responded. Were you planning to breed Doodles or something? You had initially bought a doodle from a greeder in your area. If you hadn't been such an Ahole with your initial texts, we could have continued. I am sure that no one on this list would like to be accused of pushing someone down a PET list for money! No responsible breeder that I know makes any money from this hobby. We spend WAY more than we ever get back on puppy sales.


----------



## Didley1jt (Jul 8, 2015)

Said my peace. Nothing more to be gained by keeping this up.


----------



## Didley1jt (Jul 8, 2015)

Said my peace. Nothing more to be gained by keeping this up.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Didley1jt said:


> There's no established expectation to privacy in text messages. I'm not sure where all this "private conversation" business is coming from. The texts belong to me and I decided to share them publicly.


I'm not sure you're 100% correct that you have a legal right to post a private conversation because it "belongs to you." It may well be so, but that's beside the point. My point is that when somebody has a text conversation, I think it's a reasonable expectation that the other party won't publish it. I think what you did is questionable in terms of _ethics_. I have no idea what the _legality_ is.

And even though I only have mostly only your side of the story...honestly, dude? I would avoid you like the plague if I were a breeder. You back out over a shift in picks (your choice, and reasonable enough), and then the breeder doesn't accept your decision to change your mind about backing out (her right) because she doesn't want to continue a relationship with you as a buyer. And then you decide to post her name, her kennel name, and some private correspondence online to shame her because of some crude language? Or because she didn't accept that you changed your mind?

I would assume that if I were your next breeder, you would easily do the same to me if you didn't like some decision I made. I think you may be hurting yourself here a lot more than you are hurting this breeder.

I honestly think both parties would be a lot happier tomorrow if all their posts in this thread were deleted. It probably isn't too late to use the edit function to do so.


----------



## cheriegf (Jul 21, 2014)

Go away, you aren't doing anything but making yourself look a little crazy. You are not getting a puppy, because you acted nuts over a pet puppy, there are 5 that are almost identical and it shouldn't have been an issue. Good riddance & your post on my Facebook page has been deleted. Good try!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

This thread is absurd. I probably wouldn't of sold you a puppy either. Their is way more to this then what those texts show. This breeder sounds like a honest reputable breeder and somewhere it didn't get communicated well enough this could happen. You were still getting your male pup. It wasn't that big of deal.


----------



## Didley1jt (Jul 8, 2015)

Said my peace. Nothing more to be gained by keeping this up.


----------



## 2cats1dog (Jun 3, 2015)

Yikes. I think you made a mountain out of a mole hill.


----------



## Didley1jt (Jul 8, 2015)

Said my peace. Nothing more to be gained by keeping this up.


----------



## cheriegf (Jul 21, 2014)

I tell everyone on the initial conversation that show puppies take priority. I am sure that most breeders have a spiel that they give on their initial conversation with prospective owners. Why does it matter?? I have never had a true "pet" buyer act like this over a puppy. You were still getting a puppy, until you let me see your true colors. 
I have the right as the owner & breeder of the litter to refuse to sell a puppy, up until the time that I take the final payment. My main concern is always the welfare of my puppies.


----------



## Didley1jt (Jul 8, 2015)

Said my peace. Nothing more to be gained by keeping this up.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Didley1jt said:


> What do you think? I understand you all probably know Cherie and don't know me, but please consider the fact that she is blatantly lying and in the wrong here.


I don't know her, and I would guess only a handful of people here do. And none of my comments are driven by any feelings about this breeder. I'm certainly never going to buy a dog in Mississippi. 

Going just by your side of the story it looks like a misunderstanding caused by potentially incomplete communication on her part, and then some ill-chosen (but private) language, and then you decided to go nuclear. Remember that you were willing to continue in a relationship with her after she told you you were getting a different pick. So obviously even you didn't think that was such a huge deal (after discussing it in a thread on here). You went nuclear after she decided not to continue with _you_.

Gosh guys, I don't think anybody looks good here. It's like somebody cracked open a can of brown paint and y'all got it all over the place, and now it's two people covered in paint, pointing fingers. Nobody looks good here, and this conversation is going to be permanent online because you guys didn't delete your posts.

I just feel bad all around. A breeder who appears to actually be a good one (just from some preliminary research on the actual dogs) doesn't come off well, and a buyer who could possibly provide a great home is going to have a hard time finding a breeder who will take a risk on somebody who will air grievances publicly like this rather than working them out privately.


----------



## cheriegf (Jul 21, 2014)

We had a phone conversation, initially, how exactly will you show that? If you had asked about a show puppy, I would have told you about my show puppies. Again, why does it matter, as long as you get a healthy pet with guarantees??
I am sure after your experience with a Doodle greeder, you wouldn't know about true breeders. What do you intend to prove with your continued messages on this forum? 
People don't have to private message you, I am sure they can draw their own conclusions about my opinion of you!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

As mentioned earlier once things get posted here they could remain forever and obviously there is a dispute between the two parties here. My recommendation at this point in time would be too just end it here as both parties have stated their sides and I see no further need in continuing this on here.


----------



## AKC08 (Aug 10, 2015)

OP, I read your earlier post this afternoon and thought the same thing then, as I do now. If you were buying your male as a pet - is the order of pick really that BIG of a deal? I can understand being upset after having your heart set on one, but she was still giving you a male as agreed upon. There's a pretty big difference between show and pet, your pet would've still had all the same health guarantees.


----------



## Didley1jt (Jul 8, 2015)

Said my peace. Nothing more to be gained by keeping this up.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think it would be a good idea if you would ask the moderators to close this thread as it will serve no purpose for this to continue to be commented on.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

AKC08 said:


> There's a pretty big difference between show and pet...


Actually, it would be very difficult for the average person to differentiate between the show puppies and pet puppies within a litter. Especially if the litter is really uniform in appearance. The differences might be obvious to the breeder and show people, but to everyone else, not obvious at all.


----------

